# Stanley Jones Bristow



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

Did anyone on here ever sail with or know Captain Stanley Jones Bristow? He retired in the mid '60s while Master of ARTHUR ALBRIGHT. Strange chap he was.
Secondly, does anyone remember Captain John Wood of THACKERAY? (Chine Shipping)


----------



## Alexander McVitie (Aug 14, 2005)

*Captain John Wood*

e.mail [email protected] who has fond memories of the Captain


----------



## Allan James (Jun 13, 2005)

Didn't Stanley Bristow live in Aigburth in Liverpool, not a miliion miles from Riversdale College. I seem to remember meeting him as a child, even now I remember him being a bit "different".

Regards

Allan


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

*Aye, indeed*

"Different" is an understatement and much too kind but it's obvious you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

Burntisland said:


> Did anyone on here ever sail with or know Captain Stanley Jones Bristow? He retired in the mid '60s while Master of ARTHUR ALBRIGHT. Strange chap he was.
> Secondly, does anyone remember Captain John Wood of THACKERAY? (Chine Shipping)



Two years after the posting of your enquiry, sailed with John Wood on the Albright Pioneer and Albright Explorer, for the last two years of his sea going career, one of the best seamen I sailed with, though he was also different unfortunately he past away in 1984


----------



## cothamrocks (Sep 24, 2008)

How about Captain John Wise?


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

cothamrocks said:


> How about Captain John Wise?


He was a bit before my time I am afraid, I joined the Albright Boats in 1977, the old men were John Henry Kitching, John Wood and Mike Rossiter, the last two are now dead not sure about John Henry last saw him in the early nineties when I was old man of a small coaster running up the Old Harbour Hull, if he is still alive he woiuld be 81 or so

Wallyh


----------



## Cyril Hamill (Aug 18, 2008)

*Capt Bristow*

Sailed with Capt Bristow on Arthur Albright out of Portishead August 1963for 2 trips,yes very odd, and Capt Kitch Feb 1964.Capt Kitch lived in Wawne near Hull .Never had any further contact with them.I was the R/O and was first trip as single R/O so remember it well.What a roller coaster that ship was.


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello Cyril....................Milt Bell here.........mascot of Port Boca Grande. Still enjoying your new home I suppose.
Kitch was master of ALBRIGHT when she had that engineroom explosion on 31 Dec, 1965. I remember him sprinting down the ladder to the main deck just aft of #4 hold. The men escaping from the engineroom were coming out on deck from the engineers passageway and most of them were badly burned while that idiot Kitching stood there asking them "What happened??"


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

Wallyh said:


> Two years after the posting of your enquiry, sailed with John Wood on the Albright Pioneer and Albright Explorer, for the last two years of his sea going career, one of the best seamen I sailed with, though he was also different unfortunately he past away in 1984


Captain Wood was a nice old man as I recall. He lived in Stonehaven, Scotland. In 2007 I went to Scotland and visited a friend who actually knew Captain Wood's son in law. Yes he passed away in '84 or '85 from a heart attack he suffered while shoveling snow outside his home. He and the 2nd Mate on Thackeray taught me how to play Whist when I was just a kid.
Bristow on the other hand was a total fruitcake.


----------



## barrie butler (Feb 8, 2012)

hi am new to this computer m/larky.so please excuse me.my name barrie butler 1963 asst stwd arthur albright 3trips.the happiest ship i sailed on with captain bristow in command a fair & just skipper though comical in stature.it was a must he had his al bran every morning. [say no more] glad to say am now intouch with an old friend of boca grande after 50yrs mr milton bell. the load masters son


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Barrie *and welcome to* SN *on your first posting. Bon voyage.


----------



## Mike Ross (Oct 23, 2011)

*cothamrocks*

I did a voyage with Capt. John Wise about '85. The company name was Unicorn. Regards Mike Ross.


----------



## bobjerry (Apr 17, 2012)

Enjoying your new home I suppose.


________________________________________________________________________
Rc Hobby Stores|Rc Helicopters|Battery Charger|Rc Airplanes|Rc Helicopter Parts


----------



## Mike Ross (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi bobjerry, seems you have the wrong Mike Ross.
Regards Mike


----------

